# ACPI support needed for building port of nvidia driver?



## chessguy64 (May 18, 2022)

I have a PNY Verto GeForce GT 430 card 2048MB ddr3 and i'm building the x11/nvidia-driver-340 port. I see ACPI probes in 'dmesg' so my system is ACPI, but I don't know enough about hardware to know how it integrates back and forth with the video card and other devices / parts of the motherboard, and if I need to build ACPI support from the port as well for the nvidia driver. I'm not using the nvidia-driver-390 driver because that caused a lot of problems with window managers and whatever I did the display would hang after a random amount of time. I'm looking for the best stability / compatibility for my video card while trying to avoid future issues of it locking up my display. I did get the 340 driver to work before without ACPI support built in, but I wasn't able to test it extensively to see if it would crash because I had to do a clean reinstall of FreeBSD (corrupted filesystem that fsck couldn't fix). Do I need to build ACPI support on the nvidia-driver-340 port? The default build option is deselected.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2022)

chessguy64 said:


> I see ACPI probes in 'dmesg' so my system is ACPI,


All modern systems use ACPI. 

The ACPI_PM option in the NVidia port is for _power management_ support. So the card can be put to sleep through ACPI.


----------



## chessguy64 (May 19, 2022)

I built the nvidia-driver-340 port with ACPI_PM support. Thought I was in the clear because it worked for the longest it ever has without crashing.. but nope. I was in gnome compiling some code while firefox was playing a youtube video and the display hung again (black screen, white/grey rectangles). I tapped the power button for a sec and it shutdown / rebooted properly. 'fsck -y' gave a "ufs: bad dir on root / mangled entry" error IIRC. If I try to enter that directory and "make deinstall", and "make reinstall" the port I was compiling when it crashed, I get a kernel panic. I really don't know why my nvidia card isn't supported, or even why this keeps happening. The only other thing I can think of is getting the nvidia X server settings app and setting "performance max" and seeing if it crashes again. But I'm wondering if it's even worth doing that. Not sure where to go from here.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 22, 2022)

`pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled`

Please: which version of FreeBSD, exactly? (I see 13.0 in some of your posts, unfortunately some posts have disappeared, I can no longer tell whether you upgraded.) 

`freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU`



chessguy64 said:


> … `fsck -y` gave a "ufs: bad dir on root / mangled entry" error IIRC. …



Better use ZFS. Can you start afresh, if you have not already done so?

Also, there's a significant UFS bug in 13.0-RELEASE⋯ that will not be fixed in any patch to 13.0-RELEASE⋯.



chessguy64 said:


> … If I try to enter that directory and "make deinstall", and "make reinstall" the port I was compiling when it crashed, I get a kernel panic. …



Such panics may be expected if the (UFS) file system is not as it should be. Parts of the topic below might be of interest, although as a whole it's a rather punshing read:









						UFS - Why kernel crashes with dirty filesystems?
					

I have a small server with 13.0 installed, and, when i try to mount an external hd, freebsd crashes. I thought that the / disk could be damaged (maybe the mount directory is on a bad sector, although i run fsck and smartctl), and i removed the disk, installed a new one and reinstalled freebsd...




					forums.freebsd.org
				





Side note, gentle hint: 









						BB codes
					

The list of BB codes you can use to spice up the look of your messages. This page shows a list of all BB codes that are available.




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

